# Portmaster's "replace with" won't work



## Nicholas (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi!

Portmaster's "-o" (replace) argument won't work for me.
I do
`# portmaster -o www/firefox3-devel www/firefox35`
and output is:

```
===>>> Currently installed version: firefox-3.5.7,1
===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/www/firefox3-devel

===>>> Gathering distinfo list for installed ports

===>>> Gathering dependency list for www/firefox3-devel from ports
===>>> Starting recursive 'make config' check
===>>> Recursive 'make config' check complete for www/firefox3-devel

===>>> Starting build for www/firefox3-devel <<<===

===>>> All dependencies are up to date

===>  Cleaning for firefox-3.6.r2,1


===>  firefox-3.6.r2,1 conflicts with installed package(s): 
      firefox-3.5.7,1

      They install files into the same place.
      Please remove them first with pkg_delete(1).
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/firefox3-devel.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/firefox3-devel.

===>>> make failed for www/firefox3-devel
===>>> Aborting update

Terminated
Terminated
```
But it should install firefox3-devel, right?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 30, 2010)

There have been other reports about this (and I witnessed it myself as well). Apparently the make process in the ports tree was altered (or more and more ports have an explicit CONFLICTS tag added), forcing you to delete the old port/package before installing the new one. This means that instead of you being able to continue using the old port until the new one is installed, you'll have to stop using it during its upgrade. There's always the possibility to comment out the CONFLICTS part of the port's Makefile, and hoping for the best.


----------



## Nicholas (Jan 31, 2010)

Ah, got it, thanks 

`# portmaster -m -DDISABLE_CONFLICTS` also works great.


----------

